# 1931 Elgin Pocketwatch



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi guys, how do i find the case number , not the movement but the case as I need to find a replacement crystal, there is a number on the back of the cap but thats not helping me when searching . I have attached some crummy pics from my iPhone , as usual thanks in advance


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I think you mean the watch SIZE. The most common men's pocketwatch sizes were 12, 16 and 18. 18 size was popular in the 1800s. 16 in the 1900s-1930s. 12 size was a dress-watch size worn with black and white tie on special occasions. Find out what the size of your watch is and then tell your watchmaker. He should be able to find a crystal to replace the missing one.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Pretty watch

Knowing the watch size will help but crystals have their own sizing code system, which to be honest, still baffles me after all these years

You need to use a pair of vernier callipers and take several measurements around the rim (and make a note in both metric and imperial) and that will give you an idea of the size of crystal you need.

I would then have a look here. The guy is very helpful and I'm sure he'll be able to fix you up

Have to say, if it was me, I would order a couple as they are very easily damaged when trying to fit  and very often you have to 'fettle' them a bit to ensure a perfect fit

Chris


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi guys it's definitely a 12


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

If it's a 12 (which was likely, in the 1930s and 30s, smaller watches were fashionable), then that would make it a dress watch, worn on special occasions. I'd say just send it to your watchmaker with a note telling him what size the watch is, and see if that helps him in sourcing a crystal.


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

I want to try and get it working first, I'm guessing I can get the crystal when it's finished. Thank you all for your help.

Jonathan


----------

